# Hello all :)



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Been using an Aeropress for a couple of years with Percol ready ground or beans ground with my 22yo Siemens electric grinder. Been lurking since then for Aeropress tips. Recently (3 days ago) decided to start roasting beans for myself. So I thought I'd actually join the forum here. Looking forward to gaining knowledge about roasting etc


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. Is that grinder a blade grinder? If so you might be better off with a hand grinder for Aeropress if you're going to go to the trouble of roasting. What are you using to roast? There are plenty of guys here that know a lot about roasting, both commercially and domestic, so someone more knowledgeable than me will be able to help you out if there is stuff you would like to know.


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Hotmatal, the grinder looks like this:







except it's got Siemens written on it. I'm pretty sure it doesn't use blades as it is capable of a very fine grind (I might be wrong as I've not dimantled it). I've started off with a wok & whisk with decent (imo) results and have just this evening roasted about 150g of Finka Alaska beans in my brand new Nuvo ceramic jobby


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

We actually quite like Percol, though some of these roasteries are selling good beans. Well worth a visit if you can make it. They seem to be sprouting over most parts of the UK.


----------

